# Leocam SE



## zhenlilu2003

I have a LeoCam SE webcam, but I lost my CD, so I was unable to install it on my computer. I checked the manufacturer's website, but the download links didn't work. anyone have the driver, please send to me! 
Thanks very much in advance!

My email address is zhenlilu2003@yahoo.ca


----------



## Bunchofstuff

Usually windows XP will detect it when you hook it up and install a correct driver from its database...


----------



## DCIScouts

You could also try download.com or another driver database website.  They should be able to find the correct software or you...


----------

